# abs light problem



## cap125un (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi everyone, Im new in the forum, and was refer by a friend to post this up in this forum. I posted this up on the g20.net forum. But here goes. Like three weeks ago, my friend and I had changed out my transmission from my 93 infiniti g20, i was enduring in that infamous fifth gear pop out. But now we put in an lsd transmission. As a result i had to change out the axles on the driver's side and replace it with the axle off of a 94-96 infiniti g20 because the axle on the previous transmission would not fit. But after installing the axle and the transmission the car runs fine., MY abs light goes on whenever the car moves in motion. I ve checked the sensors, they seem fine, unless i did not check carefully, I took apart my brakes, rotors, cleaned it. But can't seem to find the culprit. Anyone suggestions? Thanks, greatly appreciated.
-jun-


----------



## xxg00chxx (Nov 27, 2004)

Does your ABS still work? I recently had the same issue with my 93 G20, but the light wasn't lying - the ABS wasn't kicking in at all. My brakes were touchier than shit.

I didn't do the work so I'm not sure what all was _actually_ done. The shop I took it to first tried replacing all the sensors, but within a couple days the light came back on, and the brakes still weren't right. I took it back in, and this time the shop claimed to have replaced the "ABS control unit", which I took to mean a separate ECU just for ABS?

Anyways, the ABS has been perfect and no more light. Luckily I had an extended warranty - I believe the shop wanted to charge over $700 just for that part PLUS labor...


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

are you sure the axles you have are made for ones with abs? that might be the problem. i disconnected my abs when my light came on. i think mine was because i my axle nut got loose the was moving the whole axle. i like it better without the abs.


----------

